# What kind of load can the stock B5 S4 clutch handle?



## Kenetyw (Jan 9, 2009)

*What kind of load can the stock B5 S4 clutch handle?... and a couple of other questions.*

I feel my clutch slipping when I launch and sometimes when I powershift into 2nd, my car is around 307 at the fly. Is this normal or should I look at getting a replacement clutch?
It is a new car to me so I just don't know if its normal to slip at the fly before on the road, but I would assume if the clutch grabs like its supposed to and my tires aren't going to slip then the engine speed would just drop and the car would go as fast as it can from there. Is that right? This is my first 4WD car.
--
Also, an unrelated note, I read that paying attention to turbo warmup/cooldown is very important if I am planning on keeping my stock turbos alive. Does that mean I should just not run heavy boost until my temp is up to 250ish or what?
--
Also, it seems like piggles are the way to go in terms of DP modification. I know the exhaust note changes and it helps with lag, etc., but is there an associated power gain? If so how much? Is getting piggles expensive (including O2 sensor relocation)? How much? I am going to replace the cat back at some point (most likely with the Borla), should I wait until then to deal with piggles or does it not matter?
Any info would be very appreciated, thanks.


_Modified by Kenetyw at 2:33 AM 1-10-2009_


----------



## audis4boss (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: What kind of load can the stock B5 S4 clutch handle?... and a couple o ... (Kenetyw)*

Hey whats goin on- congrats on the new car... first thing i would do is not launch that stock clutch if you want it to last, if you dont mind changing the clutch and flywheel then play away.. i have a stage 3 and still have my stock clutch, i dont really launch or power shift the car. With the weight of the car and the power doing so would prob grenade it pretty quickly. 
I would say def dont drive spirited until oil reaches temp, ive read that once its over 190 its alright. I would let the car cool down for sure if you just get done throwin it a beatin or anything like that, but for regular driving its not really an issue, some go with a turbo timer- ive never gone this route as i let it cool for a minute before turning it off. 
piggie pipes are a great upgrade(cost effective) and what i run, with my borla... they lower exhaust temps and helps with turbo spool. I would wait to do the piggie pipes when you do the exhaust. Why take the same clamps off twice when you can do it once. You can prob find the pipes used for a decent price, or just do it yourself, i think ive seen a DIY for the process, just dont breathe in the dust. Try using the O2 sensor spacers to eliminate a CEL issue. 
Anyways, just my suggestions, hope it helps- any questions just ask .


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: What kind of load can the stock B5 S4 clutch handle?... and a couple o ... (Kenetyw)*

you must use mobil 1 5w40 for euro cars, its the black labeled mobile1. this changed at 3k will ensure you wont have to keep changing those pesky valve covers and turbos.
as for warm up, oil works best at 180 deg, dont be getting on it too hard till it warms up but its difficult to drive out of boost on this car.
as for the clutch, its a 35-40lbs wonder. the springs are in the flywheel, the clutch is unsprung, and im not sure but i think there are small springs in the pressure plate so it basicly slips itself. its pretty durable, the only failures ive seen are due to people riding the clutch because theyre stupid. just dont always be pounding away and youll be fine.
if you do replace it then get the non dual mass flywheel(eg. like a normal car) this cuts tons of weight out of the drivetrain but itll be less smooth(they did it for comfort and drivetrain stress relief). the way its set up stock its so heavy its hard to engine decel which i find annoying.
there is a post about how to spoof the rear o2 sensors. i dont know where it is but its in audi world. i did this and just used some cored out cats i got from replacing customer's bad cats. this costs way less than piggie cats since its basicly free.


----------

